# McManor



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is what I have gotten done so far.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry about that photo's didn't load


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good, love the arch and pillars!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those guys up on the roof.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good, the kids will love!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. S.G I hope to get arch letters to bleed next year.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

McManor, Look's great this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice front arch with lighting and colunms.
I like the guys on the roof too.
good job


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

It looks like a party house with those guys on the roof. Obviously the witch should have drank a little less from the cauldron since she tried to park her broom into the chimney. Looks great!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some video .


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another video.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice I like the fence columns and the archway.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

hey whats up man i got your email, that looks bad ass! I love how you did the house with the panels to change it up and the higher fence tops it off! nice work man


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Your yard rocks! How do you keep the roof guys fastened without tipping over??? Love the archway and props, excellent work!


----------

